# Qualcuno che non ha XFREE 4.3.0

## cerri

...sarebbe cosi' gentile da dirmi che font sono installati di default? Da quando ho aggiornato da 4.2.3 a 4.3.0 Mozilla non usa piu' gli stessi font: ergo temo che durante l'aggiornamento di xfs qualche font sia stato rimosso.

Denghiu

----------

## cerri

sono un pirla, questo topic esisteva gia'.

anyway, qualcuno ha risolto quel problema?

----------

